# European Union Laboratories. (EUL)



## ash5677 (Jul 14, 2007)

Wondered if any of you have heard of this lot before because i haven't!

Just got hold of two 10ml vials of tren ace @ 75mg per ml.

Started using it 8 days ago so to early to tell if it really is any good, but straight after injection i do get a metallic taste in my mouth and become a little tight chested and wheezy for ten minutes, good sign as tren usually does this to me.

Using a new supplier in a new area and apparently this stuff is the norm around here! He also supplied me with test enan which is the Norma stuff which all looks spot on and above board.

Any help or info much appreciated.

Chucked some photos in if it helps.


----------



## ash5677 (Jul 14, 2007)

photo.


----------



## ash5677 (Jul 14, 2007)

one more.


----------



## beequeth (Mar 8, 2007)

Have a look over on the BOS forum mate.

From memory someone on there was asking this question a while back.


----------



## OscarBigDog (Jan 3, 2009)

Got the same stuff last week from very reliable source had 3 shots so far so will let you know how I get on...had some Andstonon 300mg/ml and some Nandrolone Decanote made by Bioizer Pharmaceuticals from the same chap and that was spot on! He uses and he would'nt have any **** go in his body so I think you'll be all right.

P.s i see what mean about the metallic taste in your mouth after a shot!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Its good to go mate, EUL are pretty decent from what I have read/heard...but also very expensive!


----------



## carruthers (Jun 25, 2005)

I am mid-cycle of an UltraCut blend they make of 50mg Tren Ace, 50mg Test Prop and 50mg Masteron and it's working a miracle..will post a pic soon


----------



## Iftikhaar (Jun 21, 2009)

ash5677 said:


> Wondered if any of you have heard of this lot before because i haven't!
> 
> Just got hold of two 10ml vials of tren ace @ 75mg per ml.
> 
> ...


Have any of you lads Seen or herd of these winstrol pills before

10 mg round and yellow in colour by EUL?


----------



## carruthers (Jun 25, 2005)

Yeah I have seen them as well as Anavar in red colour pills. Think their Dbols are blue.


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

Im currently using their test 400, tren ace, tren hex, deca and dbol (which are indeed blue and dosed at 10mg).

Ive only used EUL products, apart from some Omnadren, since the begining of the year and found them all to be spot on.

Carruthers- i see youve used their Ultracut and rate it. Its probably now the most popular product at the gym i used to train at.


----------



## Gunni_Sta (Nov 10, 2010)

From which country they are really?


----------



## iron-train (Sep 4, 2010)

From greece,personally i love EUL products


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Used there dbol, it's strong a fcuk, most reputable

Lab for me ATM after Asia pharma (Mumbai)


----------



## Michael073 (Mar 14, 2014)

Rav212 said:


> Used there dbol, it's strong a fcuk, most reputable
> 
> Lab for me ATM after Asia pharma (Mumbai)


Hey bro im currently using this brand, (EUL) can u still recommend this brand???


----------



## craze666 (Dec 28, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## MAXCARS (Dec 9, 2014)

ash5677 said:


> one more.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

EUL are good to go.


----------

